# eheim 2213, adjustable flow or not?



## orthikon (Feb 16, 2006)

I've decided to finally get a canister and reading all the reviews I'd rather go with the time tested Eheim Classic.

One thing that has come through my reading is that some owners say they can adjust a flow via a valve and other say the flow isn't adjustable. Are they talking of a later issue of the model or is this a separate accessory?


----------



## skinns (Apr 8, 2004)

Hey there. 

I have an 2213 and I haven't noticed a 'FLOW Adjuster' anywhere on it. I did however cut about 2inches off the sparybar so it would fit snuggly horizontally across the side of the tank from back glass to front glass so the flow could be dispersed long ways across the tank.

I love it, great FREAKIN filter.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I think most people including me are refering to the fact the the EHEIM classics come with something called double-tap connectors that allow you to stop the flow of water and disconnect the filter canister for cleaning without having to suck on the tube to start the siphon again.

Using these disconnect double-tap connects you can adjust the level so that it reduces the flow. Thereby making the canister flow adjustable...

Only adjust the flow on the output side since reducing the flow on the input side might cause the impeller to stop, or something like that...

-John N.


----------



## orthikon (Feb 16, 2006)

Okay got it. Just wanted to confirm before I make a purchase.

Thanks a bunch guys!.

-Jon


----------



## mlfishman (Apr 4, 2005)

*stop cock*

they also make a "stop-cock" which is used simply to adjust flow....:faint2:


----------

